# Do any of you install a FUEL filter?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Was wondering if many of you install a filter in the fuel line.... On the more modern units?
I peeked in the tank today and saw a fair amount of fine debris.
I realize the older units would benefit from a filter which dont have the screen under the gas cap area
like the more modern units.
I do it on my bikes and lawn mowers.
so perhaps I may consider doing it when the opp comes around?
PS do any of you ever flush the gas tank?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

No . . . but I am thinking that I should. I am not sure what filtering gets done at the tank fitting or just before the carb bowl. When I looked at the fuel line on my Briggs 305cc it did not seem to have any in-line filter.

I would imagine that a filter would help avoid fuel issues. . . all of my boat engines have filters between the gas fitting and the carb bowl.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

these are gravity fed fuel systems, if using one make sure filter has a high flow rate or u might starve the motor. imo, waste of time, effort, and more troubleshooting if having carb issues. and wont stop ethanol or water issues.
u can try to filter it b4 putting it in by using a coffee filter


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't see adding one as a waste of time. In fact, if you buy a quality clear filter, it can actually become a diagnostic tool. Being able to see what is coming out of the tank or even *if* something is coming out of the tank can be a benefit. But you are absolutely correct that adding a filter that won't gravity feed reliably is a problem.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If there's no filter at all, I would definitely install one. My current machine has a screen at the outlet from the gas tank, so I didn't add another filter. 

Like vinnycom said, make sure you get a filter that is meant for gravity-fed carbs, not machines with fuel pumps. The gravity-fed-system filters use a looser mesh, so they let tiny things through, but they avoid creating too much of a flow restriction, which would starve the engine for fuel. 

This Briggs filter is suitable for gravity-fed machines like blowers, part number 5018K: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004RB1A/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

for motors in a dusty environment, yes.
for snowblowers, meh. make sure gas can and tank are clean(ish).
afaik, especially for the older snowblowers, manufactures for decades havent used them.
the biggest problem is people letting gas stay in their machines for long periods of time...and ethanol, now they got to remember to change fuel filter.
i find it odd that theres no air filter, but i understand why not.
imo, ymmv


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

This funnel will also separate water .www.amazon.com/Mr-Funnel-AF3CB-Fuel...F8&qid=1515152083&sr=1-1&keywords=fuel+funnel


----------



## alylea (Nov 21, 2017)

Gravity style filters are a very good and inexpensive insurance policy. I added a filler inlet screen and will add an inline filter too. Some machines like CC HD series are being built with metal fuel tanks. Unless you coat/seal them, they will most likely rust or corrode over time and you will have big reliability issues. Of course this will happen during a major storm. Better safe...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Those little cheap red round ones, like what Briggs sells (previous photo), has the small screening, enough to let fuel flow in, yet keep debris out ...


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> these are gravity fed fuel systems, if using one make sure filter has a high flow rate or u might starve the motor. imo, waste of time, effort, and more troubleshooting if having carb issues. and wont stop ethanol or water issues.
> u can try to filter it b4 putting it in by using a coffee filter



I can attest to this notion due to first hand experience. My 89 Yamaha ys624 came with e sediment tube under the fuel petcock, unfortunately it was missing when I got the machine as the original owner broke it and had a shop replace it with just a fuel line. I installed a 90 degree fuel shut off valve and installed a fuel filter as well, after a few uses it was evident that there was fuel starvation as the machine would die after a few minutes of use, at first I thought it was a fuel vent problem but that was not the case, replaced the fuel filter with a straight fuel line and issue was resolved. 

The YS828 that I have does have a filter though as that unit comes with a standard fuel pump and is not gravity fed. 

picture of the YS624 with the filter.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

gregg said:


> This funnel will also separate water .www.amazon.com/Mr-Funnel-AF3CB-Fuel...F8&qid=1515152083&sr=1-1&keywords=fuel+funnel


Here's that same Funnel/Filter with an Extension on eBay for a bit less:










https://www.ebay.com/itm/OpenBox-Mr-Funnel-E3-Fuel-Filter-Flexible-Extension-For-AF3CB/152844086276?epid=691397984&hash=item239637ac04:g:GD8AAOSwHYpaREHt


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nope. I keep my gas tanks clean and nozzles clean, I see no reason.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

147


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Clean gas cans and clean fuel tanks are the goal of course but as your machine ages, well rust and sediment happen. I've used small fuel filters for gravity fed systems on all my mowers and snowblowers regardless of what the factory installed in the tank. When I've bought machines with rusted tanks putting a filter in the line even after cleaning out the tank has been the ticket to peace of mind I can appreciate on a weekend like this with 0 degrees forecast for a high temperature tomorrow.
Yes it's a PITA (not the pocket bread kind) on the newer machine but it's possible. If I was one of you guys flipping these things for profit or even just repairing them I'd think it would be up to the owner to request it. Since I'm the end user and the repair guy I tend toward overkill.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Plastic gas tank - No
Metal gas tank - Definitely Yes

Gas stations today have a much better filtering system than 30+ years ago plus even better with the EPA regulations.

This summer I had a situation of fuel starvation with a 14hp Kawasaki engine on a walk behind. I could blow through the line, fuel would flow, but once the fuel bowl emptied, the engine died. I put a straight fuel line in, no problem.

If anything, a lawnmower should have it with the dust and grass clippings, but they don't. Manufacturers don't put them on. I have no problem without them.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

My B&S 6/7/8 L heads all have the standard inline filter and I can't imagine why anyone would not take that one last chance to keep stuff out of the carburetor. Contamination happens, nobody plans for it but you can keep it in it's place.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Absolutely use a filter! You would be amazed at what gets into your gas tank then the carb. My 80's Toro's gas tanks rust from the inside. I have cleaned them well and over time, they rust up again. I use the clear filters so you can tell when they need changing. The one I just changed is reddish in color, rust again. All of the crap would have made it into the carb. Cars have fuel filters.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

alylea said:


> Gravity style filters are a very good and inexpensive insurance policy. I added a filler inlet screen and will add an inline filter too. Some machines like CC HD series are being built with metal fuel tanks. Unless you coat/seal them, they will most likely rust or corrode over time and you will have big reliability issues. Of course this will happen during a major storm. Better safe...


I agree with this 100%. Coat the tank, put on a filter. Cheap insurance.


----------

